# Introduction and a General Question



## cwrighta70 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, everyone! My name is Chris, and I just recently purchased my first Maxima. It's a 2008 SL, silver with all the amazing features, and I couldn't be happier with it. I've wanted a Maxima for a very long time, and it's somewhat surreal that I'm finally driving one. Hopefully I won't have to post TOO much, but I'm a DIYer and very 'hands-on' when it comes to cars.

I have one general, non-Nissan specific question. I live in the Midwest and, during the winter, I constantly battle with salt/sand, snow, and dirt being tracked inside my vehicles. I've tried winter floor mats, but they really have not worked for me. Of course there are booties that I could require all of my passengers to wear.  But then my wife would never ride with me. What do you all use in your vehicles to protect the carpet and trim during the winter?

- Chris


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Vacuuming the floor mats frequently is the best thing to do; the sand really grinds away at the mats. Wiping the salt and dried up brine from the trim frequently helps greatly.


----------

